# First year startup! First timer HOA bid need help!



## jt101319 (Dec 2, 2018)

Hey guys. I got a call from a trustee of a local HOA here in central Massachusetts. The property is a 7 townhouses w/ 2 units each. The current landscape plow company is not working out and the HOA is in an uproar. I met her and walked through the property which is approximately 25,500 sq feet of pavement. They want a plowing and salt/sanding proposal (per storm) There is no shoveling or side walks involved here besidedes near the community mail boxes. Im seeking a little guidance and help here. what would be a reasonable starting price per storm and how much should I go up in price for bigger storms? thanks


----------



## norb5150 (Oct 3, 2015)

Well.... Welcome to the forum. There is a lot of good advise you can find on here.
Asking for someone else to place a bid for you does not get you vary far and usually starts an argument or disagreement of some sort.
Can you handle the work and with what equipment?
Are you insured and carry the proper coverages?
How much do you think it will cost you for your time and equipment use and maintenance? 
If what you have breaks, do you have something else to continue the work? 
For a HOA that is not happy with the current company, what are the reasons and can you accommodate their needs? Who plowed it before and why all of a sudden are they looking elsewhere? 
If you search around the forum you can find formulas to help you put together a reasonable offer. It is hard for anyone to give you a price because "my" price reflects what I need to make a profit which may be more or less than what you need.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

That is one PITA property.

Every driveway has cut outs for parking on both sides and that means your coming back to clear snow when they move their cars so don't forget to figure that in your pricing. 

Your going to have to get creative where you are putting the snow and your going to be doing a lot of back blading unless you have a rear plow on your truck. 

A skid steer would be good for that, but are they willing to pay the price and can you store it there?

And you better make sure the person running it knows what they are doing or your going to be replacing a lot of grass in the summer. 

No two ways around it, this is one tough property.

If this is going to be your only property and you can spend the time on it go for it.

Normally a 1/2 acre property should only take 20 to 30 minutes to plow for a 3" storm but this one, I would double the time and add in a extra 20 to 30 minutes to play it safe. 

And I personally would add in another 30 minutes for the pita factor.
If you want it, don't do that because it will increase the pricing. 

do a update if you get it and after the first storm how it was.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I had one for two seasons with the same layout, duplex condos in a culdesac. 

We didn’t have to do the road but put the snow off to the sides of drives and in the center island. 

And they all payed separate=nightmare. No one parked outside was nice, bunch of white hares and snow birds.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

To me this is a perfect property for a skid steer. VERY tight for a truck, especially one of any length. Do you know anyone with a skid that does snow work? You could sub it out, make a little money, and save yourself the headache. Just my thoughts, but there isn't a whole lot of reversing room. Can it be done, yes. Will it take at least twice as long as it looks, probably.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Its not working out because that is a pain in the butt account. Bid it high enough to be worth your while.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That would be a breeze for a tractor/inverted blower.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

First things first, their is a 50/50 shot that they are just looking for someone cheaper so make sure you are making your money!
What truck/plow/salt spreader do you have?
Do they want salt or sand?
With a truck and 8' v plow you are looking at around 90 minutes for your first season and you should be able to get it down to 60 minutes by the end of the season. 5 minutes to salt. 
Make sure you state in your agreement/contract that you will get close or within 2-3' of any vehicles parked outside but returning to clear any areas where a vehicle was parked in the way will cost $XX for each returning visit.
*Also, is the community mailbox that little shed looking building in the second parking lot on the left? If so you should be able to plow that out and shouldn't need to shovel. (Maybe plan on shoveling the first few storms until you get comfortable plowing everything)


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

That lot is not tough at all. One truck (V blade preferred) and either a 4 wheeler with a plow or a spray-way with a plow. Just make sure you leave room for future events to pile snow.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That would be a breeze for a tractor/inverted blower.


No, it's gotta be done Linda's Way...


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

I hear ya brother. LOL


----------



## jt101319 (Dec 2, 2018)

Thank you for all your suggestions and information. It really helped me


----------

